# Could these be added to Hobby Talk?



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

Question:

Could HobbyTalk add a couple of forum headers?

"Electrical Work"

"Plumbing" 

?


----------



## Gocart (Mar 28, 2008)

I am not a mod, but I am betting that they will think electrical work is to much of a liability. If you take someone's advise and mess up your lawn mower that is one thing but if someone steers you wrong in electrical work and you burn your house down, then someone is out a ton of money.

Now as far as plumbing goes, you just need to remember one thing, Shit slides down hill! lol.


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

Gocart said:


> I am not a mod, but I am betting that they will think electrical work is to much of a liability. If you take someone's advise and mess up your lawn mower that is one thing but if someone steers you wrong in electrical work and you burn your house down, then someone is out a ton of money.



Ok, so using that reasoning, if somebody here tells somebody who has no idea what they are doing that it is ok to straighten a bent crankshaft, so they go and do it, and then the next time they hit something, that weakened shaft breaks off and the blade comes flying out from under the mower and chops their foot off, or goes flying through the air and sticks into the neighbor kids neck.. do you not think that would put them out a ton of money also?


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

Being a Fire Fighter and a small engine hobbiest. I see alot of house fire cause of faulty eletrical work and they DO get investigated. Never have I seen a crank shaft actually break and blade go flying. I guess its just odds and how things turn out. 

Now that being said I feel advise on electrical work is fine and really carries no liability to the site being that it was that persons CHOICE to use such advise. And if the site has a disclaimer in the TOS then leagally they should be fine. just my 2 cents


----------



## gokartkid (Mar 20, 2009)

another thing you should consider is that this is for hobbys not household chores and repairs.


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

gokartkid said:


> another thing you should consider is that this is for hobbys not household chores and repairs.


Collecting stamps and baseball cards is a hobby.


----------



## gokartkid (Mar 20, 2009)

yeah they are...


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

gokartkid said:


> another thing you should consider is that this is for hobbys not household chores and repairs.


how exactly do you figure that repairing small engines and the products they are attached to is a "hobby", when it is a business? Your statement makes no sense whatsoever unless you are unaware that there are thousands of Outdoor Power Equipment dealers across the USA that sell new equipment and service and "repair" broken down equipment, and since most consumers are using this equipment around their "house" , that's a "household repair" , so therefore, small engine repair shouldn't be listed here on this "hobby" site.


----------



## gokartkid (Mar 20, 2009)

yes that is true but fixing small engines isnt nesscesary while having power and running water is.


----------



## Guppy1 (Mar 25, 2009)

newz7151 said:


> how exactly do you figure that repairing small engines and the products they are attached to is a "hobby", when it is a business? Your statement makes no sense whatsoever unless you are unaware that there are thousands of Outdoor Power Equipment dealers across the USA that sell new equipment and service and "repair" broken down equipment, and since most consumers are using this equipment around their "house" , that's a "household repair" , so therefore, small engine repair shouldn't be listed here on this "hobby" site.


NEWZ7151 I think you just like to argue with people. Maybe the mods will add a section called "Bitching and Arguing" to the forum header. Dude, people are just offering you there honest opinion, relax.
:tongue:


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

gokartkid said:


> yes that is true but fixing small engines isnt nesscesary while having power and running water is.


How "nesscesary" (to use your spelling of it) do you think a properly operating generator is in the wake of a hurricane or a severe ice storm?


----------



## gokartkid (Mar 20, 2009)

dude just chill


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Anything can be done as a "Hobby" if you want to. I know people who do things as a hobby that others consider work. 

Having a section for diy'ers could be a good thing, as well as a section for those who want to bitch about something.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Wah, wah, wah.

While I do see a valid argument for an "Electrical" forum, I have an argument against it. Many problems perceived as electrical are often not. I believe the current divisions are valid. The KISS principal works here if you ask me. *K*eep *I*t *S*imple, *S*tupid.

As for 30year's suggestion about a bitch-about-something forum, isn't that what the corner bar is for? Or, blogging?

One of my hobbies is aswering questions here. But, I like bars too - at least if I can smoke in them! Blogging is for people who don't vote, or like me, don't have time to attend town meetings.


----------

